# Yarn shops in San Diego?



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone know of yarn shops near the Marine Corp Depot in San Diego? We will be watching our grandson graduate near the end of February. Never been to California before. I'm positive that I need to bring home some yarn as a souvenir!


----------



## denisue4u (Jan 23, 2012)

Like you, I just visit now and then. There aren't many and the one I went to didn't have much. It was off the 8 freeway. Check out Beverlys, nice shop, but the other I've not been to.
Good luck.

http://www.needlecraftcottage.com/
http://www.beverlys.com/san-diego-store.html


----------



## Lindow (Oct 22, 2011)

A quick search found this link. I'm going to San Diego next month so it's good to know: http://ncknit.com/local_yarn_shops


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Not too far from the Marine Corps Recruit Depot is Needlecraft Cottage. It is on Grand Avenue in Pacific Beach, which is about 6 miles away. If coming from the Marine Depot, simply exit I-5 at Grand Avenue and drive down Grand, almost to the end. The store is on the north side of the street, about 2 blocks east of the beach.

There is also Needleworks in Mission Valley, in a strip mall just north of the Mission Valley shopping mall. (Can't miss it--it's right next to Hooters.)

Enjoy your trip to San Diego, and congratulations on your grandson's graduation from boot camp!


----------



## Phyllis Galt (Jun 25, 2011)

There are several good yarn shops in North San Diego County. In Encinitas on Highway 101 is The Black Sheep. this shop is good for specialty yarns. Also in Encinitas is Common Threads a little farther north on Highway 101. This shop looks small from the front but is actually quite large. In San Marcos on San Marcos Blvd is Yarning for You. This shop has lovely yarn also. The yarn selections in these three shops is nothing like what you will find in a big box store and would be worth the drive if you have the time and are out at the coast. My favorite is Common Threads because they have the largest selection. I am currently making an afghan with baby alpaca and loving it.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Last May I was in El Cajon for several days and needed to buy yarn because we have nothing but acrylic in my area (back of Beyond). I thought that big cities like San Diego and El Cajon would have a good yarn shop every half a mile, at least. I expected to have a good wallow in all the wonderful yarns on display, then got quite a wake-up call when I found that we had to drive at least 20 minutes for any craft store. Even then, it was just a Michael's, nothing but acrylic and with less yarn put together than I have in my small stash.


----------



## Phyllis Galt (Jun 25, 2011)

If you are ever back in San Diego area, check out the yarn shops I mentioned. I think you would be pleased but I sometimes think I will need to get an extra job to pay for the yarn but then I remember I am worth it. I just use Joanns and Michaels when I need cheap yarn to make something for my very young grandchildren. If you need street addresses and hours for the shops I mentioned, let me know and I will send them.


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

Phyllis Galt said:


> There are several good yarn shops in North San Diego County. In Encinitas on Highway 101 is The Black Sheep. this shop is good for specialty yarns. Also in Encinitas is Common Threads a little farther north on Highway 101. This shop looks small from the front but is actually quite large. In San Marcos on San Marcos Blvd is Yarning for You.


My daughter lives in Oceanside, I will have to tell her of these places. She makes an endless amount of scarfs! Gives to everyone as gifts and sells to co-workers at the Court.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Mayate said:


> Phyllis Galt said:
> 
> 
> > There are several good yarn shops in North San Diego County. In Encinitas on Highway 101 is The Black Sheep. this shop is good for specialty yarns. Also in Encinitas is Common Threads a little farther north on Highway 101. This shop looks small from the front but is actually quite large. In San Marcos on San Marcos Blvd is Yarning for You.
> ...


I live in Oceanside too. Glad to hear there's other knitters in the area.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Phyllis Galt said:


> There are several good yarn shops in North San Diego County. In Encinitas on Highway 101 is The Black Sheep. this shop is good for specialty yarns. Also in Encinitas is Common Threads a little farther north on Highway 101. This shop looks small from the front but is actually quite large. In San Marcos on San Marcos Blvd is Yarning for You. This shop has lovely yarn also. The yarn selections in these three shops is nothing like what you will find in a big box store and would be worth the drive if you have the time and are out at the coast. My favorite is Common Threads because they have the largest selection. I am currently making an afghan with baby alpaca and loving it.


I am from New Jersey, but my grandaughter lives in Oceanside. I will be going for a visit in March or April and will try to make a day of visiting yarn shops. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mzmalvina (Jan 27, 2013)

There are several shops but you will need to drive to them. Closest is probably in Mission Valley, another in North Park. Check Yelp and do a search for knitting shops San Diego. Let me know if you have a problem locating them. Malvina


----------

